# do you "collect" things other than knives and stones?



## inferno (Apr 5, 2019)

Just wanted to know if any of you "collect" certain things, what you collect and why. And how it looks and whats your favorite and so on 

If there already is a thread about this you can move this post into that thread por favor. 

---------------------

I dont actually know where "collecting" begins and ends? If you buy lots of "stuff A" and keep them just cause you want toand like to is that collecting?

If you buy lots of "stuff B" and actually use them all in some kind of way very often is that collecting or just buying and having many of a certain thing?? Who knows? Feels like a gray area here. Is there a certain number you have to have before its a collection? Is 2 a collection?

Humans are gatherer-hunters  

Yeah well I dont know if I actually collect them but but I at least a have _gathered_ quite large amount of perfumes/colognes/edTs. Whatever you might call them. Ok its not a very large amount but its more than 10.

------------------

Justification:

I guess it began a few years ago. When pretty much all my 4-5 or so scents ran out at the same time. I use quite a lot of them. Since my only form of transportation is by bicycle I like to do 3-4 sprays before heading out to work. I ride for about 30-45 minutes. I always shower just before I'm heading out and always as soon as I come home and always use new fresh clothes each day. So I dont smell like sweat no matter how i hard i try. Since it takes like 12-18h for this to occur. Or reusing clothes several days, like 2 in a row. Which I dont do either.

But still. You get warm and the scents boil off pretty fast. So I need good stuff. Stuff thats lasts (and not very many do to be honest). A few do though...

So I went to the local store and tested pretty much all they had and went home with 2 new ones. And then after a few weeks I felt I needed to have at least 5 different ones. Since there is 5 different days in a work-week right. 

Then my job started sending me out of the country very often, and taxfree is nice! And the selection there is nice...
So what to do really?

I think my collection now as it stands is 50 different perfumes/EDT's. And I have doubles of a few. Why get doubles??
Well many of the ingredients in perfumes gets banned sooner or later by some health agency and then they have to destroy all existing stock and reformulate them to smell kinda similar with other lesser quality but "safe" ingredients. This happens all the time! The recepies are printed on the boxes and on the bottles. it looks like a cryptic code. its the code for the recepie.

And they always smell "worse" and last a lot shorter when this reformulation happens. So do yourself a favor. Dont go out buying a new replacement perfume when you finished your 10-15 year old favorite one, you will most likely be very disappointed by its "performance". Its not the same stuff anymore. Since its illegal now if it was even close to good back in the day.

-------------------

Well maybe I should list my top 3 ones and maybe my bottom 3 ones. I have made some impulse buys over the years. They smelled good in the store but I quickly got bored and/or quickly got disgusted with them. It happens..

My top 3 ones, best of all the ones I've tested (for me that is, ymmv) and I have probably tested 90% of whats out there commercially. 

Yves Saint Laurent - La nuit de l 'homme (ed*P*)

combo, i always use these in combo
Guerlain - L'instant (ed*P*)with:
Yves Saint Laurent - la nuit de l'homme (ed*T*) (older chemistry=62k101)

Christian Dior - Homme (ed*T*) (the ed*P* version is good too but it might be severely overpowering for unsuspecting civilians (and i mean it), its very very potent)

--------------

and my biggest disappointments.
Givenchy - Xeryus Rouge (liked it in the store, now it smells like dishwashing soap to me, can't wear it ever again)
Chanel - Bleu (ed*P*) - smells really good but its too weak and short lasting. The edT is better supposedly. Its just disappointing performance for a perfume not an edT. 
Christian Dior - Fahrenheit (ed*P*) smells like leather and weird stuff. Can't really use it, I think people would be offended by it. Smelled good in the store, but not now somehow. I almost feel disgusted by it. It smells nothing similar to the edT or the older ones from 10 years ago. I had the edT when i was young and it was awesome, this one not so much. Avoid like the plague!


----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

I collect seeds. I am an avid backyard gardener, but I'm telling you I have enough seeds to restart civilisation after thermonuclear devastation.


----------



## inferno (Apr 5, 2019)

Do you freeze them or keep them warm?


----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

inferno said:


> Do you freeze them or keep them warm?



Some frozen, some not. I have short-term stock and long-term stock. Easy to get stock and hard to get stock. I have several thousand seeds from my favorite chili variety Manzano Rojo (C. Pubescens).

Right now, I have over 100 pepper seedlings and 6 large propagator trays full of various herbs. Plus I just planted spinach and bok choy outside in 6 elevated beds yesterday. And I'm just gettin' warmed up!

Going to buy some more seeds later on today


----------



## ecchef (Apr 5, 2019)

I collect paychecks. One every couple of weeks, usually.


----------



## inferno (Apr 5, 2019)

Can I have one?


----------



## Barashka (Apr 5, 2019)

I "collect" games, as much as people "collect" music or other "consumable" digital goods.

... however, I have _a lot_ more then I can really ever play. In fact, haven't played that 95% of them ... just keep buying them, often because they are good games, I just don't have time for them ... hence, I think, this falls into the realm of collecting.

Even Steam says I'm a "game collector", that counts, right? 

Edit: Justification is that I'm in the industry, so by buying good stuff I promote and encourage my own industry to make more good stuff. This works to an extent, but it probably is further than that now.







.
Edit 2, I guess in a more "physical" since I also collect waifu(s) (are you surprised?)
Justification: because I'm a recovering weeaboo .. though joking aside, it's a reminder of things I've enjoyed, not necessarily related to original shows (though Anime is definitely an influence).

Highly recommend https://otakumode.com/ for all your weeaboo needs.






.
Also, in a more "normal" range of things, I collect masks from various cultures.
Justification: because they look cool, because it reminds me of places I've been, or want to go more. I often can't bring a mask from a place, so there are a bunch of standard coins, rocks, shot glasses etc as well.
..


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 5, 2019)

Coins started 20 yrs. ago. Large silvers 1600's-1800's. Thalers, 8 Reales, Colonial large dollars 1795-1803. Large half dollars 1795-1836


----------



## GoodMagic (Apr 5, 2019)

If you’re into scents, I recommend luckyscent. They carry a lot of great niche perfumes/colognes. 

Yes I like to collect bordering on hoard! One of my hobbies is gemcutting. Good rough Stones are rare so I’ve collected quite a number over the years, way more than I can cut. 

I also have lots of stereo components. That’s more of not letting go of older stuff.

I did, however, finally empty out my storage unit!


----------



## pennman (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Anton (Apr 6, 2019)

podzap said:


> I collect seeds. I am an avid backyard gardener, but I'm telling you I have enough seeds to restart civilisation after thermonuclear devastation.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2019)

I collect bad decisions


----------



## Anton (Apr 6, 2019)

panda said:


> I collect bad decisions


and here I thought I was the only one.


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2019)

Anton said:


> and here I thought I was the only one.


We must be cousins


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 6, 2019)

Tools. Everything from floor standing wood and metal working shop tools and their related mechanics hand tools & bits/blades/cutting tools through specialty precision tooling, bullet moulds, reloading dies and presses. 

What people call "weapons" are just a couple of sub classes of power and hand tools as far as I'm concerned, I collect those too.

Chemicals related to energetic materials (propellants, explosives, pyrotechnics) and related tooling, lab equipment and test instruments.

Licenses, permits, insurances and authorizations. Needed to legally posess and use a number of the other things I collect...


----------



## Anton (Apr 6, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Tools. Everything from floor standing wood and metal working shop tools and their related mechanics hand tools & bits/blades/cutting tools through specialty precision tooling, bullet moulds, reloading dies and presses.
> 
> What people call "weapons" are just a couple of sub classes of power and hand tools as far as I'm concerned, I collect those too.
> 
> ...


Care to share some of your more advanced projects?


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 6, 2019)

(Double post, sorry-)


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 6, 2019)

Anton said:


> Care to share some of your more advanced projects?



Here are some videos.


A large display choreographed to music we did August of 2017 in Fargo ND.



A special effects shot we did for a video. Our part starts around 4:50 in.



(No dogs were harmed in the making of this video. A Chevy did get killed, but I refuse to appologize for my art!)


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 6, 2019)

(Triple post! A new record!!!)


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 6, 2019)

I suppose you could say I collect musical instruments, I've learned how to play six so far

I also collect antique pocket watches )


----------



## Nemo (Apr 6, 2019)

Bicycles. One every few years.


----------



## rob (Apr 6, 2019)

I also collect records (LP's) and high end folding knives. Also used to collect valve amplifiers.


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 6, 2019)

Skateboards. Longboards to be specific. I bought my first about 14 years ago, and they’ve been multiplying a little more quickly since around 2010. 

Although I’m too time poor, and getting too old, to actually get out and go for a cruise on one, I still get great pleasure from reading, researching, and buying the odd board, set of wheels, trucks, etc, every so often. 

I’m probably trying to reclaim my youth, or something equally lame. Anyway, I just think they’re freaking cool


----------



## Grunt173 (Apr 6, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Here are some videos.
> 
> 
> A large display choreographed to music we did August of 2017 in Fargo ND.
> ...



Awesome ! That was nice.


----------



## Grunt173 (Apr 6, 2019)

inferno said:


> Just wanted to know if any of you "collect" certain things, what you collect and why. And how it looks and whats your favorite and so on
> 
> If there already is a thread about this you can move this post into that thread por favor.
> 
> ...


Geeze and I only have one bottle of Stetson Sierra for Men that I bought so many years ago.I hope I can find more.Takoda goes crazy over that stuff when I wear it.Takoda is my horse.


----------



## erickso1 (Apr 6, 2019)

I’m in line with Keith. Coins. I trend towards half dollar commems and peace dollars. Tailed off the last year or two. Just haven’t had the interest.


----------



## nevrknow (Apr 6, 2019)

Ex Girlfriends. And I seem to be pretty good at it. Or bad at it. Either way I'm sure it's them and not me.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 6, 2019)

nevrknow said:


> Ex Girlfriends. And I seem to be pretty good at it. Or bad at it. Either way I'm sure it's them and not me.



You mean MEMORIES of ex girlfriends? Or would it be best not to look inside all those 55 gallon drums stored in your basement.


----------



## nevrknow (Apr 6, 2019)

Shhhhh.


----------



## changy915 (Apr 6, 2019)

Does cologne degrade? My personal favorites are Creed green Tweed and le labo bergamote 22


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2019)

panda said:


> I collect bad decisions


If you collect top-notch stuff, you probably have a few of mine...


----------



## parbaked (Apr 6, 2019)

Vices and debt...not sure if they're related...


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh, almost forgot, until I looked in the mirror.

Scars. Got a very extensive collection. 

I shouldn't be spending all this time on improving my tool sharpening, it's been really counterproductive to be making such clean cuts lately, probably going to set my collection back YEARS.


----------



## CoteRotie (Apr 7, 2019)

Guitars. Audio equipment. VSTs, though I've scaled back on those.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 7, 2019)

Books, comics, magazines, films, music, colognes, cameras, phones, watches, speakers. Quite a few wines and whiskies - but they don't really count as they're consumables.


----------



## Michi (Apr 7, 2019)

Wine. And some more wine. And then some more, still…


----------



## hambone.johnson (Apr 7, 2019)

Wood, 
Ive taken to wood working in recent years, mostly furniture around the house. I do a lot of jointery and stuff by hand so i dont have an extensive tool collection compared to a lot of people, but if you wanna make stuff you gotta have product. Craigslist is deadly for this sort of thing, ive got a couple of slabs, and a lot of rough stock. Problem with wood working is you gotta buy the product when its there and cheep, which isnt always when its convenient to you.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't know if this counts as a collection because it always gets consumed .... But yeah ...coffee beans ... I also have a bunch of green unroasted ones too


----------



## DSChief (Apr 7, 2019)

I think of it more as cellaring as in Wine. The goal is to never smoke anything younger than 10 yrs.
pairing up some Virginia Leaf that has been in the Tin for a Decade, with a 15 year old Single malt is sublime.


----------



## erickso1 (Apr 7, 2019)

DSChief said:


> I think of it more as cellaring as in Wine. The goal is to never smoke anything younger than 10 yrs.
> pairing up some Virginia Leaf that has been in the Tin for a Decade, with a 15 year old Single malt is sublime.



Interesting. I’ve got a friend that is into pipes and such. Makes his own pipes at home.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 7, 2019)

Xenif said:


> I don't know if this counts as a collection because it always gets consumed .... But yeah ...coffee beans ... I also have a bunch of green unroasted ones too
> View attachment 51363



I used to roast my own, but got too much flak over the smells from she who must be obeyed (and who will NOT drink coffee, oh well, more for me).

Started with a cheap Aluminum frying pan on the stove top. A coworker later gave me a cute little hot air coffee roaster, kind of like a hot air corn popper but with a deeper holder for the beans so they didn't come flying out. The bits of chaff which slough off the beans as the roast DID come flying out, definitely a process best done outdoors on a breezy day.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 9, 2019)

inferno said:


> Just wanted to know if any of you "collect" certain things, what you collect and why. And how it looks and whats your favorite and so on
> 
> If there already is a thread about this you can move this post into that thread por favor.
> 
> ...


The YSL is actually my favorite too!
I like it so much on me I only use it and a light Lacoste for summer

As for other things I collect, knives were actually my latest. I also have:

Coins. Over 1000 by now, no specific area or type, but a preference to ones from back home (Lebanon). 
I also have a few hundred paper notes.

Audio gear: my OG obsession. I currently have about a dozen headphones, I mainly use my Sennheiser HD650 at home and B&O H6 when I'm out. A few mid level IEMs but I'm selling most of those as I don't use any, a projekt turntable connected to a schiit jotenheim with a phono module, a darkvoice tube amp, both connected to a CA dacmagic.

Watches: still the most expensive, not the biggest or fanciest collection but I like it. I have a Seiko snk as my "beater", a junghans max bill Chrono, an Omega seamaster, a Cartier tank, as well as a few vintage ones (old Omega aqua Terra and constellation, a coupke of orients, a vostock, and a few old timex watches)


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 9, 2019)

Let's see...
watches
tools
LPs
music
knives
kitchen gadgets
cars
motorcycles

...naw, nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## CoteRotie (Apr 9, 2019)

Michi said:


> Wine. And some more wine. And then some more, still…


Oh yeah, that too......


----------



## inferno (Apr 9, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> The YSL is actually my favorite too!
> I like it so much on me I only use it and a light Lacoste for summer
> 
> As for other things I collect, knives were actually my latest. I also have:
> ...



I collect watches too but my collection is only 3 strong. I have a very rare Rado in hardmetal (the bracelet too) and then an omega speedmaster pro in double sapphire (i dont like plastic crystals), and then finally a square solarpowered g-shock. I was kinda wanting a new one recently. I was looking at a mechanical white grand seiko. But it was made of Ti and it weighed almost nothing and it just felt wrong. They should have made it out of steel so it had some weight imo.




I also have hd650ies


----------



## inferno (Apr 9, 2019)

changy915 said:


> Does cologne degrade? My personal favorites are Creed green Tweed and le labo bergamote 22



No they don't degrade. if you ask most real collectors they actually get better with age.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 10, 2019)

inferno said:


> I collect watches too but my collection is only 3 strong. I have a very rare Rado in hardmetal (the bracelet too) and then an omega speedmaster pro in double sapphire (i dont like plastic crystals), and then finally a square solarpowered g-shock. I was kinda wanting a new one recently. I was looking at a mechanical white grand seiko. But it was made of Ti and it weighed almost nothing and it just felt wrong. They should have made it out of steel so it had some weight imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the exact same thought!!!
I looooove the look of grand seikos, and since my main watches are one from Switzerland, Germany, france, and the US, I feel like I need one, but it just felt so weightless compared to what I usually wear it felt weird.. but I still think I'll end up getting one when I can afford it (which won't be for a long while)
Semheisers are the best also


----------



## childermass (Apr 16, 2019)

Used to collect old Japanese compact rangefinder cameras but recently sold all of them because I stopped using them about a year ago.

Looking for something new to go along with the usual knives and stones addiction.

I tend to use everything I collect, so I will have to wait until the next 'serious' hobby comes along. [emoji4]


----------



## Andrew (Apr 16, 2019)

I've basically always been collecting, or wanting to collect something... the something has changed over time. It's also generally been one thing at a time, I think feel satisfied for a while and either come back to that thing down the road or lose interest and sell things off.

Over the last decade it's been something like wine ->japanese tools->japanese knives->wine-wine-wine->japanese knives->japanese chisels-> sneakers-> dress shoes->wine->watches->now knives again.

I like coming back to something I've not focused on for a while and have the joy of rediscovering the special stuff I've kept in drawers/boxes/etc.

I'm currently working on trying to feel satisfied with the collections I already have, versus constantly searching for the next addition... not my strong suit.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

podzap said:


> I collect seeds. I am an avid backyard gardener, but I'm telling you I have enough seeds to restart civilisation after thermonuclear devastation.


Non of those seeds will grow anywhere. I thought you knew about Bayer/Monsanto's seed termination program?


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

panda said:


> I collect bad decisions


[emoji38] #MeToo


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

A healthy mix of grown children, people who collect junk, and people who collect consumables they will never consume which also equals junk.

I find it useful to throw away anything I don't use or plan on giving away once a year.

My 2 year old son has been on the chopping block for 4 months. It's those pesky laws about child endangerment and abandonment that are the biggest hurdles.


----------



## podzap (Apr 17, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Non of those seeds will grow anywhere. I thought you knew about Bayer/Monsanto's seed termination program?



It grows!


----------



## Nemo (Apr 17, 2019)

panda said:


> I collect bad decisions


I make my own. Very easy once you know how [emoji16].


----------



## changy915 (Apr 17, 2019)

DSChief said:


> I think of it more as cellaring as in Wine. The goal is to never smoke anything younger than 10 yrs.
> pairing up some Virginia Leaf that has been in the Tin for a Decade, with a 15 year old Single malt is sublime.


Nice. I picked up a pound of night cap last year. It will probably last me a life time.


----------



## inferno (Apr 18, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> A healthy mix of grown children, people who collect junk, and people who collect consumables they will never consume which also equals junk.
> 
> I find it useful to throw away anything I don't use or plan on giving away once a year.
> 
> My 2 year old son has been on the chopping block for 4 months. It's those pesky laws about child endangerment and abandonment that are the biggest hurdles.



youre just jealous.


----------



## inferno (Apr 18, 2019)

podzap said:


> It grows!
> 
> View attachment 51911



LIKE

Now imagine if the text on that container said "super silver haze"


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 19, 2019)

inferno said:


> youre just jealous.



Keep your correct evaluations of my persona to yourself.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 19, 2019)

podzap said:


> It grows!
> 
> View attachment 51911



This will be the last generation. You just got lucky.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin (Apr 19, 2019)

Fishing lures. Like, way too many


----------



## Matus (Apr 19, 2019)

I am going to abuse my mod powers and dare to say that I do not collect ... anything ... not even knives.

On a second thought I have about 40 wood blocks for handle making and eome 25 kg of steel for blades, so maybe my first statement is not quite correct ...


----------



## K813zra (Apr 23, 2019)

I am not sure I collect anything in the purest sense. Though I keep ending up with more and more chickens roaming the yard...


----------



## Barashka (Apr 23, 2019)

If only knives had a habit of multiplying like chickens ...


----------



## SeattleBen (Apr 24, 2019)

K813zra said:


> I am not sure I collect anything in the purest sense. Though I keep ending up with more and more chickens roaming the yard...



But if you're not spaying and neutering them are you actually collecting?


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 24, 2019)

SeattleBen said:


> But if you're not spaying and neutering them are you actually collecting?



Capons... Tasty, tasty capons...


----------



## SeattleBen (Apr 24, 2019)

One of the places I worked at had a stage quit when they were given a box of birds to clean. We showed them one and said go ahead get gutting and plucking and that was the end of that. Though to be fair if I was given that box and told go I'm not sure how far I'd get.

edited for spelling


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 24, 2019)

I learned how to be a chicken plucker the hard way, at an advanced age (one of my roosters murdered his rival right in front of me, couldn't let him go to waste). Poor Dino, he had excellent taste but chewed like he was made out of vulcanised rubber.

Chickens are not that bad- Ducks are awful to pluck, and a 60 lb. live weight turkey will give you repetitive stress injuries.


----------



## parbaked (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## tgfencer (Apr 24, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> I learned how to be a chicken plucker the hard way, at an advanced age (one of my roosters murdered his rival right in front of me, couldn't let him go to waste). Poor Dino, he had excellent taste but chewed like he was made out of vulcanised rubber.
> 
> Chickens are not that bad- Ducks are awful to pluck, and a 60 lb. live weight turkey will give you repetitive stress injuries.



Having eviscerated countless thousands of birds, I can safely say that a spinning plucker is the best way to go for large quantities. However, an appropriate scalding temp/length helps a lot, whether its one bird or three hundred. I've found a rubberized, grippy and/or textured glove can be quite useful for hand-plucking, especially for large ones like turkeys.

But to the point of the thread, I don't collect anything else. Never was much of a collector until I found this hobby. Sometimes wish I never had.


----------



## Michi (Apr 24, 2019)

parbaked said:


>



I've always wondered how chicken get plucked commercially. Now I know, thanks! 

I've also wondered how this is done for shrimp. Turns out that YouTube is an almost inexhaustible source of wisdom 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=shrimp+peeling+machine


----------



## playero (Apr 25, 2019)

Autos down to 7 and moving on, roosters down to 60 and moving, watches down to 26, soda bottles down to 10, cameras down to 5, cigar boxes down to 6, wine don’t count have other things but don’t want to remember


----------



## panda (Apr 25, 2019)

bills & debt, non stop and the volume just increases by the minute


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 25, 2019)

I guess I could be considered a book collector, although not in the rare or valuable category. I just have a lot of books, and then acquired twice as many when I met my S.O. who is also a reader. I finally... _finally_, have a house with an actual library as a separate room. Floor to ceiling book cases, fireplace, comfy chair. A few thousand books. It's going to be tough to down-size when we sell this house but it's been fun while it lasted.

At one point I had way too many musical instruments, mostly guitars. I sold off all the electric guitars a few years ago, down to just two acoustics and some other instruments. Music is my other main hobby now besides cooking.


----------



## refcast (Apr 26, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> I guess I could be considered a book collector, although not in the rare or valuable category. I just have a lot of books, and then acquired twice as many when I met my S.O. who is also a reader. I finally... _finally_, have a house with an actual library as a separate room. Floor to ceiling book cases, fireplace, comfy chair. A few thousand books. It's going to be tough to down-size when we sell this house but it's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> At one point I had way too many musical instruments, mostly guitars. I sold off all the electric guitars a few years ago, down to just two acoustics and some other instruments. Music is my other main hobby now besides cooking.



That used to be me until I donated the books by the dozens of boxfulls. They were mostly really interesting thrift store and used library books. Really good used book places where I was around.


----------



## K813zra (Apr 27, 2019)

SeattleBen said:


> But if you're not spaying and neutering them are you actually collecting?


They are not reproducing as I collect and sell/eat the eggs. I buy more of them every season, which is how I end up with more. We eat the roosters btw and only keep hens. I mean we did a hatch once but hatching our own isn't worth the trouble of keeping around a rooster.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 8, 2019)

I collect so much stuff I am now considered a hoarder.


----------



## DamageInc (May 8, 2019)

If I buy books 30% faster than I can read them, and end up having several hundred books that won't fit in my bookcase, is that considered collecting books? I buy them to read, not just to have them. Oh yeah, and I also have a collection of whisky. I used to collect beer, and had over 200 different bottles, but I stopped buying and started drinking, so now I'm down to less than 25.

It just dawned on me today that I inadvertently have collected outwear and footwear. I have more than 20 coats and jackets, and around the same amount of shoes and boots. Just ordered another jacket yesterday, a Japanese horsehide leather one from Iron Heart. I just can't control myself.


----------



## Grunt173 (May 8, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> If I buy books 30% faster than I can read them, and end up having several hundred books that won't fit in my bookcase, is that considered collecting books? I buy them to read, not just to have them. Oh yeah, and I also have a collection of whisky. I used to collect beer, and had over 200 different bottles, but I stopped buying and started drinking, so now I'm down to less than 25.
> 
> It just dawned on me today that I inadvertently have collected outwear and footwear. I have more than 20 coats and jackets, and around the same amount of shoes and boots. Just ordered another jacket yesterday, a Japanese horsehide leather one from Iron Heart. I just can't control myself.


I like it.


----------



## A cute angle (May 8, 2019)

Human powered hand crank anything old butter churns queen stone apple peelers hand crank whetstone hand pumps hand crank washing machine tractors also lol


----------



## DamageInc (May 8, 2019)

A cute angle said:


> Human powered hand crank anything old butter churns queen stone apple peelers hand crank whetstone hand pumps hand crank washing machine tractors also lol


Who are you, Cormac McCarthy?


----------



## Lars (May 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Nemo (May 8, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Just ordered another jacket yesterday, a Japanese horsehide leather one from Iron Heart. I just can't control myself.



I'm pretty sure that if I bought a horsehide jacket, my girls would skin me alive and use my hide as a horse rug [emoji44]


----------



## lumo (May 8, 2019)

Bicycles...road bike, gravel grinder, single speed, city bike won't fret too much if she's stolen, beach cruiser, cape cod canal fishing bike, mixte/ loaner bike, rain bike...steel is real!

Fishing gear...van staal, stella, CTS, Century, ODM, Black Hole, Afterhours, Super Strike, BM, Habbs, endless home made flies, pencils and plugs, fresh water, saltwater surf rods...striped bass, bluefish and tuna gear with a little trout and smallie stuff.

Talk about needing to thin the herd!


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

steel _is_ real lumo. you have understood this correctly.

Last year i built up a pretty bad ass colnago master. new production. red metallic/chrome, frame/fork. all black parts. no budget parts.

I also have 2 lynskey ti framed bikes. they ride good too but the nago is so smooth. the lunskeys are close though. I prefer tubes that have anorexia though. for looks. 

I'm gonna build new lighter wheels for the colnago (28/32 F/R, and thats about as far as i'm willing to go pretty much w/ dt comps 2,0-1,8-2,0, brass nipples). just recieved rims and tires from crc for it. waitin on 240 hubs and a few other things like a 54t ratchet. gonna clock in at 1700 or maybe 1650 or so. its still 2-300g lighter than my cheap shimano ones. and stronger, and better, and more bling.

strong/light/cheap pick 2. so they say.

i say cool/good/bling. pick 2.


----------



## A cute angle (May 10, 2019)

inferno said:


> steel _is_ real lumo. you have understood this correctly.
> 
> Last year i built up a pretty bad ass colnago master. new production. red metallic/chrome, frame/fork. all black parts. no budget parts.
> 
> ...


I had one and the tyre went flat


----------



## A cute angle (May 10, 2019)

hand crank for the missus


----------



## rickbern (May 10, 2019)

Hey, I have a Lynskey! Love that thing, I have the sportive. I also have a Bike Friday I can fold up and take on a train so I guess I collect bikes.

Really though, I like all kinds of cooking stuff but it has to be used. My latest additions are four different mortar and pestle sets. One Italian, one Thai, one Mexican and one African(last two were gifts). Thinking of getting a Japanese one too.


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

I love lynskeys. they used to be called litespeed in the 90ies. last year i got a helix tubed pro cross frame. with 6al4v tubes. the best **** they make there. built it up as a "rough road" commuter with handbuilt wheels (by me) and no sh1t parts. and then gave it to my father. i set it up with a 25mm up front and 28 out back. conti gp4k. it was so badass i could not believe it when accelerating. like a fukn rocket ship. i mean it went from lax speed to max speed in one rev on the crank. like no other bike i have ever ridden. 

there is a hill on my way to work. and it usually takes me about 100m to max out my chainring from when it strarts to go downhill. but with this frame it took like 20 meters. then i spun out. go figure. i'm running 1x. 
Now i kinda regret i gave that bike to dad. but done is done. and now i have a steel colnago master instead. with Ernestos autograph on it. as a sticker (no real autograph). I think the colnago is slightly more comfy but tyhe pro cross was better accelerating. with the wheels it had on it.

I'm building a 32spoke rear soon for the nago and we'll see is its gonna match the pro cross. I think it will, and surpass it too. all these BS low spoke machine wheels. fuik that sh1t.


----------



## rickbern (May 10, 2019)

I love when I'm riding the bike friday, which is a long distance folding touring bike with 20" 36 spoke wheels (the watanabe of wheel sets, if you will), I'll see these guys who lap prospect park in $14,000 carbon bikes with crazy 16 spoke Zipp wheel sets, I get to yell "hey, lose some weight on that thing, get a front wheel like mine!". Don't actually make a whole lot of new friends doing that though...


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

I know goddamn well some of you guys are looking at me now and are and saying: that guy inferno is a fukn bike-aholic. and this is not true. not at all. its just silly.
exhibit no1 is that is simply gave away one of my latest and best bikes to my dad. and it was good too. it was good enough for me. i built it for me. you see. 
completely harmless hobby. and innocent. and PC. very PC.


----------



## Bert2368 (May 10, 2019)

Find something you love and let it kill you.


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

rickbern said:


> I love when I'm riding the bike friday, which is a long distance folding touring bike with 20" 36 spoke wheels (the watanabe of wheel sets, if you will), I'll see these guys who lap prospect park in $14,000 carbon bikes with crazy 16 spoke Zipp wheel sets, I get to yell "hey, lose some weight on that thing, get a front wheel like mine!". Don't actually make a whole lot of new friends doing that though...



one funny thing is aerodynamic drag is so much lower on 24 and 20 inchers and lower than on 700c. and similar. so they actually banned it for road racinf in like TDF. yopu would gain maybe 30-40w (drunken speculation) compared to 700c. and if you have a 30-40 advantage you will win the whole fukn tour. its like having twice as much EPO than the other guys. roughly speaking. for the whole tour. 

2 years ago i started collecting sh1t for a frame building shop. I would set it up at work. needed a jig to fixate tubes. and so on. Got a tig welder from my father. but in the end it has not materialized. 

The first frame i would build would be a steel 20 inch wheel road frame. same trail and steering angle as my lynskey (with 20 inch wheels though) but instead of a very long head tube (like on most 20 inchers) i would employ long fork legs. and also i would not make the bike shorter wheelbase. i would make it similar wheelbase as a 700c one. just smaller wheels everything else same. NO ONE makes this. i guess you can imagine what would have to happen to fit 20 inch wheels and make this works. negative angle chainstays and so on. I would make this. and it would be the fastest bike ever made. by design alone. since i'm using non 700c wheels. 

And I think this bike would have been the bestest, most badass, and fastest bike frame ever produced (and ugliest). fairly certain of that. and it would also have been uci illegal. there are many things that are uci illegal. but i feel only this idea is actually worth the illegality. the rest is just minor sh1t. but this is one level up on aerodynamics. a whole fuking level. I dont think i'm the first to realize this though. but there are no products out so??


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Find something you love and let it kill you.


i do that every day man! every ****ing day.


----------



## lumo (May 10, 2019)

[QUOTELast year i built up a pretty bad ass colnago master. new production. red metallic/chrome, frame/fork. all black parts. no budget parts.

I also have 2 lynskey ti framed bikes. they ride good too but the nago is so smooth. the lunskeys are close though. I prefer tubes that have anorexia though. for looks.[/QUOTE]

Craig Gaulzetti stripped a brand new Colnago Master with a Campy set up for me and built me a sweet ride on a NOS XL-Eco frame...so light and crisp. Titanium is pretty cool too though, love my custom Seven gravel grinder.


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

so do you ride a master? or did they strip the parts of it and put it on another bike?? am i misunderstanding things?
afaik masters are frames only. i have never found a master frame prebuilt. and no one would want one. I would have gotten the arabesque frame if it was readily available. but it was not. but my regular one in redmetallic was. so i got that. got it in 4 days. the paint is ****. I have worked ina paint shop for like 10 years and this is very low qual in durability of the paint. it chips basicvally from a leaf falling on it. i will have to strip it soon. and do it properly. those italian jokers  no ****.....no kidding


----------



## Ryndunk (May 10, 2019)

I still have my colnago master light from when I raced in the late 90s. Record 8spd group, team Word Perfect colors.


----------



## thebradleycrew (May 11, 2019)

inferno said:


> I know goddamn well some of you guys are looking at me now and are and saying: that guy inferno is a fukn bike-aholic. and this is not true. not at all. its just silly.
> exhibit no1 is that is simply gave away one of my latest and best bikes to my dad. and it was good too. it was good enough for me. i built it for me. you see.
> completely harmless hobby. and innocent. and PC. very PC.


Ahhhh, bikes! I've raced bicycles since I was 10 years of age. Used to have 9 different racing bikes not that long ago. Down to three now, sadly. Kids, knives, work - things get in the way I guess. Awesome to see other bike-a-holics on here too.


----------



## AT5760 (May 11, 2019)

Kids are a great way to reduce collections.


----------



## rickbern (May 12, 2019)

inferno said:


> one funny thing is aerodynamic drag is so much lower on 24 and 20 inchers and lower than on 700c. and similar. so they actually banned it for road racinf in like TDF. yopu would gain maybe 30-40w (drunken speculation) compared to 700c. and if you have a 30-40 advantage you will win the whole fukn tour. its like having twice as much EPO than the other guys. roughly speaking. for the whole tour.
> 
> 2 years ago i started collecting sh1t for a frame building shop. I would set it up at work. needed a jig to fixate tubes. and so on. Got a tig welder from my father. but in the end it has not materialized.
> 
> ...



Inferno, seven makes this and I’m pretty sure there are others too 

https://www.sevencycles.com/bikes/mini/mini.php

My bike Friday is very similar but it folds. Excellent for nyc commuting which actually involves navigating elevators with a bicycle


----------

